# How do you smoke haddock and pollock?



## spc06 (Oct 14, 2020)

So in the fall in New England haddock and pollock runs are intense.  I have a very simple smoker, nothing fancy.  Any suggestions?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 14, 2020)

Are you wanting to cold smoke it or hot smoke it?


----------



## spc06 (Oct 16, 2020)

I never thought about cold smoking them, which would you recomend?


----------

